# P51D Mustang. 'Marinell' Cosby Victory Show.



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 27, 2019)

Beauty. Took these pics at Cosby,Leicestershire, UK.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2019)

Nice shots Ron.
I wonder how the owner is doing, after that terrible crash in his other P-51 a couple of years back.


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 28, 2019)

Great shots Ron, thanks for sharing


----------



## Ron Pearcy (Oct 28, 2019)

Sadly and as far as I'm aware his passenger tragically died an the pilot suffered life changing injuries.
God bless them.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2019)

Yes, tragic.
I was near Hardwick, where he's based, last month, and thought of calling in, but reckoned maybe it wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 28, 2019)

Nice pics Ron.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 28, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------

